# 10/27 thru 10/30 -- lower cape fear river speck huntin



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

yaked to the spots and waded with live shrimp. two differen't spots on the out going tide produced limits every day except one. reds were mixed in quite heavy with the trout and a few nice flatties.
landed some trout on mirrodines, but live shrimp was the key.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats one nice red there pard , what size was the flaty, nice work.

jerry


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

thats a healthy looking stringer you got there!!

pretty work


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

O Shin Rin said:


> Thats one nice red there pard , what size was the flaty, nice work.
> 
> jerry


thanks jerry. the flattie was 23 1/2 inches. the reds were a blast on 6lb. tackle!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Delicious looking stringer there. Yum. Congrats!


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Nicely done!
Now I'm hungry.
Smörgåsbord


----------

